# No sound!!!



## Ax0n

Ok I just installed a new video card in my computer.  I installed the drivers and when i restarted my computer the sound is not working.  Also when i put in the new video card windows said my old hardware was new.  I am wondering if i have to dl the drivers to my soundcard and reinstall them.  Please someone help me as i have an urge to play supreme commander on high 

System specs

Windows xp
Cpu:Amd 3500 2.2
Video card:Ati saphire toxic 512mb
Powersuplly: 500 watt
Ram=1.5 gig
soundcard=Ati AA01


----------



## Vizy

Yes, i don't see how the gfx card drivers could possibly distrupt the sound card drivers, but just go ahead and reinstall the card.


----------



## Ax0n

I doubt that will do anything but i will try to reinstall the drivers.... If worse comes to worse what should i do????


----------



## Ambushed

Is that onboard sound? If so, what motherboard do you have so we can try find some new drivers just in case its be outdated.


----------



## Ax0n

I do not know what motherboard i have or how to check but i did reinstall the drivers and nothing happened.  Do not know what onboard sound is eithier.  Seems like other people are having the same problem.  




http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080222084652AAIFGdZ
http://au.answers.yahoo.com/answers2/frontend.php/question?qid=20080222084652AAIFGdZ


Did everything they said except for sound card driver reinstallation.
Went to audio devices and it says modem line one.....
I took out what i thought was the sound card under the video card and pluged it back it windows said found new hardware Motorolla Modem/Audio duplex deivce found......  Tryed switching the device to that still nothing....
Any suggestions on what i should do next..???? 

PS: Excuse the bad spelling


----------



## Ax0n

Update This is what it said on system information Sound device.

Name	ATI Function Driver for High Definition Audio - ATI AA01
Manufacturer	ATI
Status	OK
PNP Device ID	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1000\5&21730FA3&0&0001
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\atihdaud.sys (5.00.40001.08, 83.00 KB (84,992 bytes), 4/9/2008 3:33 PM)

Name	Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Status	OK
PNP Device ID	MODEMWAVE\0\{65145464-A6EB-401E-9FF1-E52624927E29}
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\modemcsa.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 15.75 KB (16,128 bytes), 9/28/2005 6:25 AM)


----------



## Ax0n

Ok my uni audio device is a Motorola SM56 pci.  Where do i obtain these drivers from so i can reinstall.


----------



## Vizy

Ax0n said:


> Ok my uni audio device is a Motorola SM56 pci.  Where do i obtain these drivers from so i can reinstall.



i thinks that a fax modem thing.


----------



## Ax0n

Ok i Went to Control Panel then to audio devices and theres only 2 options.
1.ati hd audio rear output
2.modem line 2

Assuming modem line 2 is my shit sound card but even when i put it on that it does not work.  MAke note that i did Remove this sound card because i thought it was the graphics card i had.  My old one broke and i had a warrenty on bestbuy geeksqaud so i thought they installed that as a replacement till i get a newer one.  

I had sound perfect before i installed this graphics card.


----------



## diduknowthat

I'm pretty sure modem line 2 isn't a sound card. Set it back to the ATI hd audio and reinstall the driver for that.


----------



## Ax0n

Thats the thing i already did reinstall the drivers.....


----------

